# Game:74 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

2005-06 Stats at a Glance 
@ 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

San Antonio Spurs 
Record: 57 - 16 (.781) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 31 - 4 
At Road: 26 - 12 
Streak: W 3 
Utah Jazz 
Record: 35 - 38 (.479) 
Standings: Second, Northwest 
At Home: 18 - 18 
At Road: 17 - 20 
Streak: W 1 


Season 
PPG: 95.8 Opp PPG: 88.7 
FG%: .474 Opp FG%: .432 
RPG: 41.4 Opp RPG: 40.5 
Season 
PPG: 91.8 Opp PPG: 94.6 
FG%: .437 Opp FG%: .448 
RPG: 42.3 Opp RPG: 37.8 


Back to Top 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T 72 19.3 3.3 5.9 
Duncan, T 72 18.8 11.1 3.2 
Ginobili, M 59 14.9 3.5 3.7 
Finley, M 68 9.8 3.3 1.5 
Bowen, B 73 7.9 4.0 1.5 
Mohammed, N 71 6.4 5.3 0.5 
Barry, B 65 5.4 2.0 1.5 
Van Exel, N 56 5.2 1.3 1.8 
Udrih, B 49 4.9 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R 56 4.9 3.7 1.3 
Nesterovic, R 71 4.6 3.8 0.4 
Marks, S 23 3.3 1.8 0.3 
Sanders, M 13 2.2 1.5 0.2 
Oberto, F 51 1.8 2.0 0.4 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Okur, M 73 17.9 9.1 2.4 
Kirilenko, A 62 15.5 8.2 4.2 
Boozer, C 24 14.2 8.2 2.8 
Harpring, M 62 12.1 5.2 1.2 
Giricek, G 37 10.6 1.9 1.7 
Williams, D 71 10.5 2.4 4.2 
Brown, D 72 7.6 2.6 1.2 
Palacio, M 69 6.4 1.9 2.8 
McLeod, K 57 5.9 1.2 2.4 
Collins, J 70 5.5 4.4 1.3 
Humphries, K 55 3.3 2.6 0.5 
Owens, A 23 3.0 0.9 0.3 
Ostertag, G 57 2.5 3.9 1.0 
Miles, C 19 2.4 1.4 0.5 
Whaley, R 23 2.1 1.9 0.7 
Head Coach: Jerry Sloan 

http://www.nba.com/games/20060404/SASUTA/preview.html


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

This should be fun. I always like seeing Duncan in the Delta Center. I think we all know how this is likely to go, but Utah has suprised a couple of top teams this season. Anyway, good luck to the Spurs--have fun in Salt Lake. Such a wild town. :wink:

Laurie


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this schedule is horrible, we just got finished a 5 game road trip and we come back home for one game and then go back out on the road. o well we are the defending champs so lets destroy the jazz
TheRoCSoLID PLAn TO BEAt ThE Jazz

guard play-there guards shouldnt be able to hang with our back court. parker and manu will hopefully make the jazz pay. we need parker and manu to get off to a good start.

rebounding- this game is going to be so ugly i dont even wana predict the score. its going to be a half court sluggish, defensive game. every rebound tonight is going to be like 2 possessions

free throws- since its going to be a low scoring game foul shots will matter alot.

Let me just bang the schedule makers on the head b/c its going to cause us to loose imo. i hope im wrong.

Spurs 78
Jazz 80


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Go Memo! I'm puttin the detroit karma on the jazz tonight. 3pt win for the salt lake stiffs.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

No last second tip ins to beat us this time plz, ty.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Is my TV really crappy, or is it very dark in the arena?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

damnit, wanted to see kirlenko dunk it :/


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ahaha nice shot by tony. twas an awesome first quarter. hopefully manu will score 30s-40s this game :biggrin:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Holy, just got back. What is up with this 70% FG shooting???  Come on Spurs, dont have your best game against us when we are trying to get into the playoffs. :curse:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

:banana:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I mean we are down 20 points, yet sloan has mcleod, palacio, humphries, harpring, and okur (who cant create his own shot, so he needs deron out there). WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE A RUN SLOAN!!! PUT IN THE BEST PLAYERS!!!! :curse:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The way this game is going you would think the spurs were at home.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man i loved how this game started but i hate what its turing into. we need to give it to our bread and butter tim duncan. hes only shot like 6 times and has 6 pts.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we need not to turn the ball over!!!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

So the spurs are playing this good for the chance that they play detriot in the finals?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

to many tos!!!!!!!!

i really believe that giving the hca to the pistons will help us in the long run. not only to keep our focus and hopefully they will loose theres but i think we can steal the 1st or second game then we have three straight at home and say we lead the series 3-2 then. we have 2 games to close it out


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

well this is just great. 10 point game now :/


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

sloan takes memo out with 4 fouls and puts collins in who is playing like dog crap.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i was thinking durring th game that "man we have 1 to this whole game" then the third qt came and now we have like a thousand :curse: a 22pt lead is now a 10pt lead. there goes hoping for rest for the back to back.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> i was thinking durring th game that "man we have 1 to this whole game" then the third qt came and now we have like a thousand :curse: a 22pt lead is now a 10pt lead. there goes hoping for rest for the back to back.


I dont know if you should be worrying about the back to back, your bench is so deep i dont think it would make that big of dif.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what the hell happened in the 2nd quarter. the 3rd was bad for the spurs, but 13-11 in the 2nd just sounds like awful basketball.

no one has been able to really get it going since the 1st. the spurs arent going to do well in the playoffs unless they learn to play all 48 minutes consistently. some nights, they just dont seem to care enough.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I dont know if you should be worrying about the back to back, your bench is so deep i dont think it would make that big of dif.


spurs play awful on back to backs. whether they are just tired or cant mentally focused i dont know, but they play awful.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

the jazz still have a chance, but come on, I hate how you guys get all these players that come off the bench that could be starting for another NBA team like the jazz.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

3's have killed the jazz tonight.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The jazz could of took tony parker, but instead they pick raul lopez who is playing in spain right now.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well guys great game thread :cheers: :clap: :banana: 
wish i could of said so about the game. we should have won by 20 and now im worried about td. but a win is a win!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

95-86. Helluva try. Congrats, Roc. The Jazz played a lot better after that nasty first quarter than I thought they would, though. They're getting better all the time.

Laurie


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i finished a whole box of honey nut cheerios during that 4th quarter, i dont feel good.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> i finished a whole box of honey nut cheerios during that 4th quarter, i dont feel good.


haha thats great


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> haha thats great



are you the kinda guy where someone could piss in your cheerios and you would still have a smile on your face. :biggrin:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

If the Spurs won, maybe he could :wink:

Laurie


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

endora60 said:


> If the Spurs won, maybe he could :wink:
> 
> Laurie


basically :biggrin:


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Whenever I see roc pick a game I should run the other way! Well congrats. We still have 2 on ya though. I just don't understand how the spurs keep winning at that pace with duncan as beat up as he is.


----------

